# With WWE comeback, Bret Hart buries the hatchet



## Scott T (Mar 14, 2010)

> After a 12-year absence from the ring, Canadian wrestling star Bret "The Hitman" Hart is getting ready to step back into the squared circle in front of thousands of fans.
> Hart, who is one of pro-wrestling's all-time greats, will make his comeback at World Wrestling Entertainment's WrestleMania 26, which takes place on Sunday, March 28 in Phoenix, Arizona.
> 
> More at: http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNe...man_comeback_100314/20100314?hub=TopStoriesV2


 I have to admit, I'm curious to see how much he's slowed down since he left WCW and whether or not he can still draw the fans.


----------

